# Ist Portage kaputt?

## Klaus Meier

Seit Samstag gibt es keine Updates mehr. Bei einem emerge --sync wird aber nichts synchronisiert, sondern jedesmal portage komplett geladen.

----------

## xtrace

Hallo,

hast du einen festen SYNC Server hinterlegt? Wenn ja, mal einen anderen versucht?

Cu,

xtrace

----------

## Klaus Meier

Funktioniert es denn bei dir? Nein, ich habe keinen festen Server eingetragen. Und auf dieser Seite ändert sich auch nichts:

https://packages.gentoo.org/

----------

## xtrace

Bei mir läuft alles ohne Probleme. Ich nutze die aktuelle stable Version von Portage.

Habe gestern Abend noch Updates gefahren.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Und die waren aktuell? Also von gestern? Wenn du eine Woche lang nicht aktualisiert hast, dann ist das ja klar.

----------

## Yamakuzure

Also ich benutze als Fetch-Methode "webrsync", und heute war das aktuellste Snapshot "portage-20150808.tar.xz". Das muss aber natürlich noch nichts heißen, sind ja nur drei Tage.

----------

## xtrace

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Und die waren aktuell? Also von gestern? Wenn du eine Woche lang nicht aktualisiert hast, dann ist das ja klar.

 

Kann ich gerne heute Abend nachsehen. Zur Zeit habe ich keinen Zugriff auf mein Portage.

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *Yamakuzure wrote:*   

> Also ich benutze als Fetch-Methode "webrsync", und heute war das aktuellste Snapshot "portage-20150808.tar.xz". Das muss aber natürlich noch nichts heißen, sind ja nur drei Tage.

 

Aber ein normales emerge --sync lädt bei mir seit Sonntag jedesmal portage vollständig. Das heißt für mich dann doch schon etwas.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Sehe gerade, es kommen wieder Updates. Das Datum vom webrsync-Snapshot ist 20150810. Aber das System verhält sich so, als hätte ich portage komplett neu installiert, kein Update. Na mal sehen, ob es sich morgen erledigt hat.

----------

## xtrace

Sorry, da OT: Wird eigentlich noch Paludis genutzt?

----------

## Mr_Maniac

Bei mir sah es gestern oder vorgestern auch so aus, als ob mein PC den Portage-Tree komplett neu geladen hätte.

Daraufhin habe ich das Datum auf meinem Server überprüft (ich habe einen kleinen Server, welcher 1x am Tag synct und dann als Sync-Server für meinen PC und evtl. Laptop dient), welches aber in Ordnung war.

Bisher ist dies nur ein Mal passiert, aber ich halte die Augen mal offen. Vielleicht hat ja irgendein rsync-Server einfach alle Portage-Dateien mit einem aktuellen Änderungs-Timestamp versehen...

----------

## franzf

Infra hat portage auf git umgestellt. Evtl. gab es kleine Probleme, alte Konfigurationen zu unterstützen.

Sagt nach dem Sync eselect news irgendwas?

----------

## toralf

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Und auf dieser Seite ändert sich auch nichts:
> 
> https://packages.gentoo.org/

 Die Seite ist aber schon länger etwas hakelig.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Gleiche Situation wie gestern. Es wird wieder alles komplett geladen.

Ok, ist bekannt und in Arbeit. https://infra-status.gentoo.org/

----------

## franzf

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Ok, ist bekannt und in Arbeit. https://infra-status.gentoo.org/

 

Würde ja meine Vermutung bestätigen.

(Und das Forum nervt langsam wirklich... Mühsam geschriebene Beiträge verschwinden im Nivana, weil die Session viel zu schnell abläuft; Zwei Suchvorgänge können nicht schnell hintereinander abgesetzt werden, ein Anpassen der Suchbegriffe ist erst nach zig Sekunden möglich; und jetzt kann ich auch plötzlich nicht mehr schnell auf einen zweiten Beitrag antworten. Das waren locker 15 Sekunden, und trotzdem wird meine Antwort hier geblockt - und das ganze Formular ist futsch... Echt... GRRRRR!)

----------

## miroR

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Gleiche Situation wie gestern. Es wird wieder alles
> 
> komplett geladen.
> 
> Ok, ist bekannt und in Arbeit.
> ...

 

Ich schpreche nur ein wenig Deutch,. und schlecht.

Aber ich finde dieses topic nur in Deutch.

Ich see:

```

-rw-r--r-- 1 ukrainian    ukrainian    67413520 2015-08-08 02:45 portage-20150807.tar.xz

-rw-r--r-- 1 ukrainian    ukrainian          55 2015-08-08 02:55

portage-20150807.tar.xz.umd5sum

-rw-r--r-- 1 ukrainian    ukrainian          58 2015-08-08 02:55

portage-20150807.tar.xz.md5sum

-rw-r--r-- 1 ukrainian    ukrainian         819 2015-08-08 02:55

portage-20150807.tar.xz.gpgsig

-rw-r--r-- 1 ukrainian    ukrainian    67430092 2015-08-09 02:45 portage-20150808.tar.xz

-rw-r--r-- 1 ukrainian    ukrainian          55 2015-08-09 02:55

portage-20150808.tar.xz.umd5sum

-rw-r--r-- 1 ukrainian    ukrainian          58 2015-08-09 02:55

portage-20150808.tar.xz.md5sum

-rw-r--r-- 1 ukrainian    ukrainian         819 2015-08-09 02:55

portage-20150808.tar.xz.gpgsig

-rw-r--r-- 1 ukrainian    ukrainian    57900952 2015-08-13 06:15 portage-20150812.tar.xz

-rw-r--r-- 1 ukrainian    ukrainian          55 2015-08-13 06:25

portage-20150812.tar.xz.umd5sum

-rw-r--r-- 1 ukrainian    ukrainian          58 2015-08-13 06:25

portage-20150812.tar.xz.md5sum

-rw-r--r-- 1 ukrainian    ukrainian         819 2015-08-13 06:25

portage-20150812.tar.xz.gpgsig

```

Keine 201509 201510 201511.

201512 da.

Felicht alles ist in ordnung jetzt mit iinfra.

Ich muss sagen. Ich habe ein local mirror, für Air-Gap install:

Air-Gapped Gentoo Install, Tentative

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-987268.html

So nur emerge-webrsync, keine emerge --sync ich mache.

Ich kann nich in Deutch fragen, aber in English:

Any other consequences, issues, what not, to be aware of, concerning this issue?

Danke. Grüss!

----------

## Klaus Meier

At the moment you can use portage. The only problem is, that you had to wait a long time, because emerge --sync don't sync the tree. emerge --sync do a full download everythime. But after this you can work with portage without any problem.

----------

## py-ro

It only loads all manifests, still not a full sync  :Wink: 

----------

## miroR

Also porage is ein wenig kaput, jetzt?

Canst jemand links geben, wo mehr ist gesagt?

So portage is a bit broken, at this time?

Can somebody give us links. where to learn more about it?

Tut mir so leid! I'm so sad for this.

Nur English (ich weiss zu wenig Deutch):

What is is? Lack of resources? And no sponsors for probably the best FOSS Linux in the world? Makes me so sad... If I could, I would support financially. But I'm getting poorer by the day myself...

----------

## franzf

You could try to move to gentoos git repo:

from my repos.conf:

```
[gentoo]

location = /var/repositories/gentoo

sync-type = git

sync-uri = https://github.com/gentoo/gentoo

auto-sync = true
```

(There should be an official git repo, too, but I used the git repo already before it was official, and that was stored on github, so it was easier for me to "switch" when git went official)

----------

## miroR

 *franzf wrote:*   

> You could try to move to gentoos git repo:
> 
> from my repos.conf:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

(Sorry for my late replying.)

Seems, generally, like a fine option.

But I use only emerge-webrsync, which is the safest method. It was the recommended method when I reinstalled Gentoo maybe a year ago, maybe longer. Is it not anymore?

For maintenance of my Air-Gapped system, it's only emerge-webrsync that I can really trust. Everything signed and nothing done with the open internet connection, let alone present, but not even the system ever connects...

Aber Ich habe Deutche sprache sehr gerne. Nicht English.

Enough of  :Wink:  Anglo dominance! If only! Everything is in English, and everybody goes English... More diversity! When will this stop!

(But do remember that it was French that everybody spoke, a few centuries back... And it was only Latin, the precursor of Italian, some two millenia ago...)...

Keine zeit für lernen... No time for learning... But I went and tried to figure out what the meaning of:

 *franzf wrote:*   

> 
> 
> "der mac dennoch wesen geil" 
> 
> Wolfram von Eschenbach, Parzival (Buch 1, Z. 7). 
> ...

 

and searched DuckDuckgo.com (I hate and don't use Google the Schmoog)... I found:

http://www3.nd.edu/~gantho/anth164-353/Wolfram164-175.html

where the verse is there, but not in translation.

franzf, just the verse, what it means, and how is it against M$ Windoze?

Since little extra time here, I thought there was a discussion somewhere about this, or a more exhaustive report on what is going on and why/how the problems arose.... Anybody knows more? Links?

Danke! Grüss!

----------

## franzf

 *miroR wrote:*   

>  *franzf wrote:*   
> 
> "der mac dennoch wesen geil" 
> 
> Wolfram von Eschenbach, Parzival (Buch 1, Z. 7). 
> ...

 

[OT]

Well, it's just a joke. Part of it is that Wolfram von Eschenbach died long ago. The language people were speaking was not the German we are used to today. Many weird words  :Wink:  That's the other part of the joke: it's just by chance that this specific sentence can still be understood today, but the meaning is completely different and (of course) just can't have anything to to with Mac or Windows - or computers at all.

If you look for an English translation it might be simply "Nevertheless the Mac was pretty cool!" (Der Mac war dennoch geil!), but, as I said, it's not what Eschenbach meant  :Wink: 

[/OT]

----------

## miroR

 *franzf wrote:*   

>  *miroR wrote:*    *franzf wrote:*   
> 
> "der mac dennoch wesen geil" 
> 
> Wolfram von Eschenbach, Parzival (Buch 1, Z. 7). 
> ...

 

Thanks!

My late replying is because hay-fever threw me in bed where I've been most of the time.

Ich wirklich möchte einmal hier in Deutche Schprache in diesem forum reden und schreiben... 

Danke! Grüss!

----------

## franzf

 *franzf wrote:*   

> You could try to move to gentoos git repo:
> 
> from my repos.conf:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Small update on moving to git:

eix-users have to generate the cache themselves:

  run egencache --repo=gentoo --update --update-use-local-desc after emerge --sync and before eix-update (or configure eix to do this automatically when running eix-sync); This took one hour for the first run, the next time it finished in ~ 1 minute; so syncing gentoo-repo now takes ~2 minutes instead of 5-10 minutes with rsync  :Smile: 

// edit:

Hossa!

There is /etc/portage/repo.postsync.d/example rename it, make it executable (chmod +x) and edit it to NOT exclude repo==gentoo. Also note egencache accepts "--jobs" option, adapt it to you processor-core-number. That really speeds up syncs alot!

----------

## bell

 *Quote:*   

> Small update on moving to git:
> 
> eix-users have to generate the cache themselves:
> 
> run egencache --repo=gentoo --update --update-use-local-desc after emerge --sync and before eix-update

 

Ach, das ist der Unterschied! Ich nutze den  *Quote:*   

> https://github.com/gentoo-mirror/gentoo

  Der ist ein Paar Minuten weniger aktuell, jedoch mit bereits generiertem Cache.

Thats the difference! I use the other "github gentoo-mirror" that is some minutes less up-to-date but with pre-generated cache.

@miroR: Здесь значит разница ! ...  :Wink: 

----------

## Yamakuzure

 *bell wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Small update on moving to git:
> 
> eix-users have to generate the cache themselves:
> 
> run egencache --repo=gentoo --update --update-use-local-desc after emerge --sync and before eix-update 
> ...

 das kann man auch per eix hooks machen, dann ist der Spaß parallelisiert. Man muss es nämlich für jedes Repo machen:

```
 ~ # cat /etc/eix-sync.conf 

@egencache --jobs="$(($(nproc) + 1))" --update --update-use-local-desc --repo=bumblebee

@egencache --jobs="$(($(nproc) + 1))" --update --update-use-local-desc --repo=gentoo

@egencache --jobs="$(($(nproc) + 1))" --update --update-use-local-desc --repo=init6

@egencache --jobs="$(($(nproc) + 1))" --update --update-use-local-desc --repo=java

@egencache --jobs="$(($(nproc) + 1))" --update --update-use-local-desc --repo=kde

@egencache --jobs="$(($(nproc) + 1))" --update --update-use-local-desc --repo=mv

@egencache --jobs="$(($(nproc) + 1))" --update --update-use-local-desc --repo=proaudio

@egencache --jobs="$(($(nproc) + 1))" --update --update-use-local-desc --repo=qt

@egencache --jobs="$(($(nproc) + 1))" --update --update-use-local-desc --repo=seden

@egencache --jobs="$(($(nproc) + 1))" --update --update-use-local-desc --repo=SED-Local

@egencache --jobs="$(($(nproc) + 1))" --update --update-use-local-desc --repo=sunrise

@egencache --jobs="$(($(nproc) + 1))" --update --update-use-local-desc --repo=vmware
```

Die Datei habe ich so erzeugt:

```
 ~ # grep "\[" /etc/portage/repos.conf/* | grep -v DEFAULT | sed -e 's,.*\[\(.*\)\],\1,' | sort -u | \

> while read x ; do \

> echo "@egencache --jobs=\"\$((\$(nproc) + 1))\" --update --update-use-local-desc --repo=$x" >> /etc/eix-sync.conf \

> done
```

----------

## miroR

Studying this (with the little time I have free to do so...):

 *bell wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Small update on moving to git:
> 
> eix-users have to generate the cache themselves:
> 
> run egencache --repo=gentoo --update --update-use-local-desc after emerge --sync and before eix-update 
> ...

 

And starting from the ending in Russian(?)

(

giving a quick look at the rest of the page, I think the rest does not apply to me, because I use emerge-webrsync and signed portage snapshots, for my Air-Gapped Gentoo installatioan, so this might be a complete reply to kind Gentooer bell.

)

:

WARNING: non-technical, skip the rest of this post, if not interested, please!

While I can read Cyrillic (I hope you're not avert to the only two words that I could write at this time --too busy, and have typed those in, and have kept'em since months ago--: Слава України!...

[While I can read Cyrillic,] I don't know neither Russian nor Ukrainian at this time... And I don't use Schmoogle the Schmoog for nothing whatsoever, so can't look up the translation...

BTW. my view is here:

Edward Snowden on AJ

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1028156.html

where find:

This is not a little pond of water in which only USian fish should be welcome to freely swim. But us of other nations, including Russian fish, ought to be welcome.

----------

## bell

[Off-Topic]

Sorry, I did not want to start a political discussion. I wrote the same thing in german and in english, seen in your "ls" code the name "ukrainian" and asumed you speak russian. Then I started to write the same thing in russian but only the first words.

I can speak and write russian because I was born in Russia, but I don't like to speak about the currently poltical situation. We don't know what really happens in Ukraina, just what we see in the press. If I look to russian TV, german TV and some english speaked TV the same recording is translated to the 3 languages with complete different meaning. The truth is made as needed. 

[On-Topic]

Zurück zum Thema. wie ich es sehe ist das repo "gentoo" für die Entwickler und "gentoo-mirror" für die Enduser. Aber es gibt auch noch https://gitweb.gentoo.org/repo/gentoo.git/

Welches soll man denn nun nehmen? Eines der beiden von Github? Oder das von gentoo.org?

Ach ja, git vs. Snapshots: Ich denke for webrsync-User lohnt es sich Git-Sync auszuprobieren. Der Initiale Lauf ist zwar umfangreich, die Updates laufen aber deutlich schneller als mit Rsync. Ausserdem läuft Git über http, für die Leute die wegen gesperrten Rsync-Port per webrsync syncen..

Ach ja, läuft rsync inzwischen wieder? Bin inzwischen auf allen Systemen auf Git migriert.

----------

## mv

 *bell wrote:*   

> Eines der beiden von Github? Oder das von gentoo.org?

 

Gibhub. Gentoo.org ist nicht für eine so enorme Zahl an Useranfragen ausgelegt.

 *Quote:*   

> Ach ja, läuft rsync inzwischen wieder?

 

Ja.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Seit gestern ist das Problem wieder da. Beim syncen werden Changelog und Manifest von jedem Paket geladen.

Edit: Liegt vielleicht an Eix. ich aktualisiere Portage und Overlays in einem Rutsch mit eix-sync. Und habe gerade gesehen, dass es nach dem oben beschriebenen Durchlauf noch einen zweiten gab, der wie ein normales Update aussah.

----------

## mv

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Seit gestern ist das Problem wieder da. Beim syncen werden Changelog und Manifest von jedem Paket geladen.

 

Ein gutest Zeichen: Vielleicht werden jetzt die ChangeLogs jetzt endlich wieder ge-updated.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Könnte sein, heute war alles wieder normal.

----------

## Yamakuzure

Huch? Ich dachte die ChangeLog-dateien wurden entfernt, weil "git log" ja so viel mächtiger und praktischer ist. Funktioniert vor Allem prima auf Dateien, die entfernt wurden.

</Sarkasmus>

----------

## mv

 *Yamakuzure wrote:*   

> ch dachte die ChangeLog-dateien wurden entfernt, weil "git log" ja so viel mächtiger und praktischer ist.

 

Ja, das ist jetzt der Mechanismus, wie Änderungen dokumentiert werden.

Wenn alles richtig geht, sollten aber die ChangeLogs für rysnc & co aus dem git-log generiert werden, siehe diesen Bug.

Die Tools dafür existierten schon lange, aber irgendwie ließ sich von Infra bislang niemand motivieren, sie auch anzuwenden. Es gab jetzt eine längere Diskussion auf der dev-ml, und ich hoffe, dass sich jetzt in der Richtung etwas tut. Zumindest wurde vor ein paar Tagen egencache den Wünschen von Infra bzgl. dieses Problems angepasst.

Im Moment scheint zwar nur eine Umbenennung der "alten" ChangeLogs stattgefunden zu haben, aber das ist natürlich ein erster Schritt in diese Richtung.

----------

## xtrace

Besteht das Problem eigentlich noch? Weil bei mir wird alles geladen.

----------

## mv

 *xtrace wrote:*   

> Besteht das Problem eigentlich noch? Weil bei mir wird alles geladen.

 

Die aktuellen ChangeLogs werden inzwischen korrekt generiert.

Ein paar Tage gab es Probleme mit kaputten Manifest-Files (die englischen Foren sind voll davon), aber das scheint seit ein paar Stunden ebenfalls gefixt zu sein.

----------

